# 37th year running!! Need help with room idea.



## ah10483 (Oct 6, 2011)

Whats up guys! New guy here. I help operate maybe the oldest spookhouse around. This year we have 9 different rooms in our haunt. Yeah, you guessed it, I have one room that a certain guy "took over" and now he's left us hanging without any ideas. The room is about 8' by 8'. It's the first room of the haunt, so that factors in also. We've got 2 diff clown rooms, a living room, a white sheet room (really really crazy) and some other different stuff, but I'm stuck on what to do with this small room. As much as i hate to, i may have to result to a Saw scene, but that's a last resort. We've got some pretty good props on hand (bath tub, refrigerator, operating table ect) but I'm totally stumped. I had thought about a baby room, but that was just brainstorming. Any help would be greatly appreciated.​


----------



## ah10483 (Oct 6, 2011)

*heres what im working with*

We take pretty much anyone whos willing to come through the door. It's pretty bad, so we tend to knock it back a bit for the younger ones. It's actually the second room, but the first one is our transformation room. It's kind of our trade mark, and we have the lighting and mirrors set up to where you slowly turn a certain light on and switches from one guy to some kind of spook. (I'll tell you more about it if you would like to know) Thats usually where the guide meets up with them and tells some kind of story to set the mood. I can post some pics of the building but im not sure if i have a pic of the particular room downloaded. Most of the rooms have some sort of game involved to get the visitors involved and to take their minds off of the spooking...kind of soften them up a bit before the scare.

here are som pics from two years ago. It will kind of give you an idea of what Im working with



























this is the actual room that im working on


----------

